# Pride brackets



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2003)

FINAL CONFLICT - Fight Card 

Semi Final round of the eight man middleweight tournament: 

- Wanderlei Silva (Brazil) vs. Hidehiko Yoshida (Japan) 
- Quinton Jackson (USA) vs. Chuck Liddell (USA) 


More matches for FINAL CONFLICT will be announced soon. Fight Card is subject to change. 

FINAL CONFLICT is scheduled for November 9th, 2003 from the Tokyo Dome in Japan. The event will premiere on North American pay per view (through iNDEMAND, DIRECTV, DISH NETWORK, UrbanXtra, TVN1, Bell Express Vu, and Viewers Choice) on November 9th via same day delay.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats basically the only match up I think they could reasonably make, unlike the horrible first round match ups.  

Anyway, I look forward to Yoshido loosing and then see what happens,


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 3, 2003)

I predict Silva and Liddell in the finals with Silva taking it.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 3, 2003)

Silva vs. Liddell. Man would that be a match. I think that one could go both ways. Silva is raw and brutal, and even though Liddell can get down and dirty too, I would have to say that he has the better head on his shoulders. It would be a hard fought match and one not to be missed.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't know I am sure something weird is going to happen in the Silva match.  Either Yoshida is going to go down with a knee injury in the first minute and Silva is going to get a bye to the finals, or Yoshida is going to win, or get knocked out in the first round


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree.  Wanderlei over the Iceman.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll be boring and predict that Rampage takes it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2003)

Ya I think Rampage Liddell is going to be a good match and the Silva fight will be a walk over so there is going to be a fresh guy in the finals agianst a beat up guy.


----------

